# A Little Humor



## table1349 (May 27, 2017)

*Strange Conversations from Working in a Camera Store*


----------



## table1349 (May 27, 2017)

I think this is my favorite.  

*Customer:* Digital isn’t real photography.
*Me:* Photography has evolved quit a bit.
*Customer:* No, photography is film! This digital crap is just a phase.


----------



## fmw (May 28, 2017)

Reminds me of a client who insisted that I shoot with a Hasselblad.  I didn't have a Hasselblad at the time so did the shoot with my Mamiya RZ67 with a 6X6 back.  When he saw the images he said he loved them and how right he was that they be made with a Hasselblad.  I just nodded.


----------



## Kisatchie (Jul 4, 2017)

Some of those customers belong in the "too stupid to live" category.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 4, 2017)

I like the first one, though I would have responded slightly different as a salesman:

*Customer*: (early 30s male): Hey, do you guys have film here.
*Me*: Oh sorry, no sir, we stopped carrying film a little while back. We have something much better now. May I show you?
*Customer*: What do you mean you don’t have film!?
*Me*: We are more focused on the NEW AND IMPROVED DSLRs and mirrorless, that no longer require you to purchase film. May I show you?
*Customer*: What? How do you use all these cameras
*Customer does a dramatic motion to all our cameras*
*Me*: They come with a proprietary process that manufacturers an endless supply of film within the camera. You'll never have to buy film again - Isn't that great? Now if you'll step over here, I'll show you how great these new cameras are.  Will you be paying cash, credit or store account?


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 6, 2017)

Kisatchie said:


> Some of those customers belong in the "too stupid to live" category.



Maybe so, but how strange they may be.  They're paying.


----------

